# Como pegar el llamado chupete de un tv



## pepez89 (Jun 10, 2009)

Queria saber como pegar el chupete de un tv dado a que  hace un soplido y la goma que lo recubre se despego un poco qria saber con que se puede pegar


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2009)

Puedes sellarlo con silicon, pero antes, revisa que la chapa metalica que está en el centro del chupón este limpia. Así no tendras fugas de voltaje ni ningun tipo de ruido.

Trabaja con extrema precaucion ya que debes saber que las tensiones que salen de ese chupón son muy altas.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ese chupete tambien se llama Ultor. Si hay soplido es porque hay humedad , hollin y polvo, debes limpiarlo bien con alcohol isopropilico, tambien el cable de alta y la parte donde encaja en la pantalla todo el contorno de vidrio que se ve, luego lo enganchas con el clip que trae.
si la goma esta rota como dice tacatom pegalo con silicon.....  jajajajaj.... me salio con rima.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2009)

Buena esa rima Pulsar71, pero creo que el dueño del tema ya lo reparó.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 12, 2009)

Por cierto, para poner el chupón sólo hay que ponerlo y apretar?
o tiene más mecanismos, como los botes de químicos, para que los niños no los abran? (y los adultos tampoco)


----------



## unleased! (Jul 12, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, para poner el chupón sólo hay que ponerlo y apretar?
> o tiene más mecanismos, como los botes de químicos, para que los niños no los abran? (y los adultos tampoco)


  El chupón lo único que tiene son dos ganchos para que se mantenga firme, no tiene complicación. Así como lo sacas así entra.

Levantas un lado de la ventosa y ya ves el gancho, lo único que tienes que hacer es cerrarlo un poco con cuidado ayudandote si es necesario por un destornillador plano.

Bye!


----------

